# HTC Di2 Roubaix SL3 Quick Pic's



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

I wanted a SL3 Di2 bike - test road the Tarmac and Roubaix (S-works). I road a S-works Roubaix back in 08 and was not in love -- 2011 SL3 was a entirely different story and the search began on color. Was set on a matte black until I found out that the HTC Di2's just arrived in Spec's warehouse (Build date May 2011).

Took delivery this morning and thought I'd post a few pic's. There were no pictures to be had of this built bike (Di2HTCRoubaix) but I took a chance and ordered anyway. This is my first Di2 bike and Shimano for that matter. Look forward to finally comparing it to my SR11 rides. 100% stock from Specialized at this point -- I had originally planned on replacing the Durace Tubeless from the get-go but was so impressed with how they road during my short behind the lbs setup rides that I'm going to ride them for a bit. Weather permitting - first ride tomorrow.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful bike.._ congrats!! _:thumbsup:

I'd be interested to read some follow up rider impressions, especially relating to Di2 function/ performance.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice!

I was expecting HTC color frames to have dura ace cranks?


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome looking bike! :thumbsup: I'd be interested in rider impressions as well.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

purdyd said:


> Nice!
> 
> I was expecting HTC color frames to have dura ace cranks?


At first I thought the same thing based on a post in this forum that it would come with Silver DurAce. I was pleasantly surprised when it showed up with the Black S-works cranks. Spec rep said they changed the rings/improved for 2010 and again for 2011 making the crank/rings better for Di2. I also thought it would have a white seat and white bars - -but I must say that having not seen it before ordering made the pickup that much more interesting.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Beautiful bike.._ congrats!! _:thumbsup:
> 
> I'd be interested to read some follow up rider impressions, especially relating to Di2 function/ performance.


Had a nice quick ride on my RXR this morning before picking up the Roubaix and when test riding it behind the LBS the first thought that came to mind was that it was TOO comfortable. Could be part of many things - seat, tubeless wheels, frame to some extent although I discount this somewhat. Bike is a few pounds heavier than my RXR and 1/2 LB heavier than my Prince. Robaix with Pedals weighed in at 15.8LBS - not too bad for 100% stock (add cages and my 715). Flipped the stem and am running -18 (whatever the most Neg you can go on the Sworks Stem).


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Beautiful bike! How do you like the Di2 so far?


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Finaly a bike that isn't red, white, and black. I like it.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Saweeeeeet ride. 
What kinda zip-ties ya runnin?


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

DS1239622 said:


> Beautiful bike! How do you like the Di2 so far?


So far I have only ridden it(di2) for a few miles during and after my Pro-Fit. First thoughts from a first time Di2 user is how smooth and quite it is. First time having to charge the battery for a bike but all being equal change is sometimes good (It appears to have been fully charged by Specialized but I put it on the charger overnight just in case). Hope to sneak in some time to Get up and back down Mt. Hamilton (Mt in Stage 4 of Tour of CA) - Have ridden this numerous times on my SR11 RXR and Prince so look forward to comparing gruppo, frame etc.. on the rough road's on the decent.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

tober1 said:


> Saweeeeeet ride.
> What kinda zip-ties ya runnin?


My Zipp 404 Firecrest's are unfortunately Campy Hub - This Di2 bike is my first foray into Shimano so I'll be riding these DuraAce tubeless for the initial going. I'm liking the feel of the Tubeless wheels/tires - reminds me of my tubular's.

Edit - saw Zipp Tires - not Zip Ties.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

felix5150 said:


> Awesome looking bike! :thumbsup: I'd be interested in rider impressions as well.


Maiden Ride yesterday on one of my normal routes - 65 miles, 5,600 elevation gain, 48 max speed.

Di2 - Initial Thoughts - Compared to SR11

Di2 - Once I adjusted the derailer (see - reading the manual to figure out how to digitally adjust the servo) shifting was silent and precise up and down. I'm running 28 in the rear and did not have any issues shifting (Note - Shimano does not recommend 28's on Di2 and Spec ships it's Di2 bikes with 27). Again just my first ride on Di2 but trying to compare to my SR11 bikes it's a feeling of not having to think about gear changes. Riding SR11 since late 2008 I never felt like I was "thinking" about shifting but after using Di2 for 60+ miles I realize that I was to some extent especially on the return legg of my ride when I'm spent. With just over 5,000 in climbing on my first ride I had a chance to shift in and out of pedal mashing sessions and found Di2 to work flawless throughout. It's hard to explain how SR11 is different but the same - think nearly just as good but w/out thought/energy on execution. The auto trim feature is also quite nice.

Roubaix SL3 S-Works

First Ride on a Roubaix since riding a SL1 or 2 S-Works in Late 2008 and to me it was stiff in all the right areas and forgiving (Possibly Zertz) when the road's turn rough. Initial observation that I had when test riding the SL3 Sworks Tarmac and Sl3 Roubaix is that I was more efficient seated while climbing - this could be due to the wheels but on my RXR and Prince I like to get out of the seat and mash and feel rewarded for the effort. My out of seat efforts on the Roubaix were not as rewarding. I'd love to try my Hyperion Ultra's or even Bora Ultra's on this bike but unfortunately they are all Campy and I'm not sure I want to convert any for the 'test'. 

Descending - I had one long 4000+ foot descent and at speeds approaching 50 mph I felt comfortable/confident with the bike and its handling. It has been a long time since I have had aluminum brake tracks and these alone inspire confidence although at a substantial weight penalty.

All in all a satisfying first day out on the Roubaix and Di2. I have a SR11 Ti Dogma that should be ready for pickup next week and in the back of my mind wondering if I should have gone with the Di2 Dogma Frame. I'm somewhat of the mind that bikes like the Dogma should stick with Campy but after riding Di2 I can say that I would not be aghast seeing Shimano on a Pin.


----------



## Ordinarybikes (Dec 24, 2005)

I like the artsy shots of the bike but how about some full on pic of the bike?


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Lush. Welcome to the wonderful world of Shimano. Super fast crisp shifting. I recently moved SR11 off my Tarmac to go back to DA and am over the moon.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Ordinarybikes said:


> I like the artsy shots of the bike but how about some full on pic of the bike?


+1. Love the artsy pictures, but would love to see a full shot of the bike. Overall, great looking bike and nice route too.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Thought I had a full on frontal with the first post - but low and behold I did not. Looks like the wheather may just behave just long enough to get out Today.



Ordinarybikes said:


> I like the artsy shots of the bike but how about some full on pic of the bike?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Sweet bike. Badass. Dont sweat the cranks. I wanted DA cranks, too but so far Im very impressed with the Spesh ones. Bike shifts great with them.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

RkFast said:


> Sweet bike. Badass. Dont sweat the cranks. I wanted DA cranks, too but so far Im very impressed with the Spesh ones. Bike shifts great with them.


Thanks Rk. I assumed I would be switching the rings but so far shifting has been surpurb. Last sworks crank I road was back in 2008 and I was not impressed coming from SR cranks. These 2011 feel night and day better/stiffer. For a 100 percent stock Spec bike I'm overall impressed.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Curious why you swapped out your SR11 for DA? I can see the swap for Di2 - but DA?



diegogarcia said:


> Lush. Welcome to the wonderful world of Shimano. Super fast crisp shifting. I recently moved SR11 off my Tarmac to go back to DA and am over the moon.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

RkFast said:


> Sweet bike. Badass. Dont sweat the cranks. I wanted DA cranks, too *but so far Im very impressed with the Spesh ones.* Bike shifts great with them.


Yes, Spec Cranks are a terrific match with mech. DA. I did however add K-Edge for the extra protection for my S-Works Roub due to some of the washboard roads I'll hit right off blacktop up in the mountains. Watching any slo-mo of chain flap on cobble sure makes me worry about the CF finish at the BB when dropping into the small ring  

Thanks for the share. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

When I first saw the frameset color, I wasn't sure how it would look built up. But wow....your bike looks great! Got to remove that "warning" sticker on the seat post though


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> When I first saw the frameset color, I wasn't sure how it would look built up. But wow....your bike looks great! Got to remove that "warning" sticker on the seat post though


Thought about taking the sticker off but LBS informed me it would cost in excess of $9,999 to replace :blush2:


----------



## fatdawg (Jun 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianVarick (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not allowed to take stickers off my bike? That's the first thing I did...


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Update - 

A little less than one week with the Di2 Roubaix and a little more than 27,000 vertical feet and more than 250 miles I can say that I'm really enjoying the bike (warning sticker's and all  and Di2. As much as I like Di2 I decided not to delay my Dogma build for a Di2 frame and to boot I'm not ready to convert my Campy Bora's or Hyperion's to Shimano. I have spent the majority of my rides/miles on this bike climbing and descending and in both cases I feel this setup excels. Could it be better with Hyperions? - possibly but for a stock setup I'm liking the DuraAce tubless.


----------



## BrianVarick (Apr 13, 2010)

So you just received an SL3 and you have a Dogma on the way? Why is that? Trying to burn through some money as quickly as possible?


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

BrianVarick said:


> So you just received an SL3 and you have a Dogma on the way? Why is that? Trying to burn through some money as quickly as possible?


Yeah - I'm with you -- Lot's of $$ to drop over a short period of time.

The Roubaix Di2 was somewhat of a Pop-Up. I have wanted a Di2 bike since late 2008 - actually was close to building my Prince Spanish Champion with Di2 but ended up going with the new SR11. I was not sure I wanted to spend 10K for it but after riding one and seeing how clean the Di2 install was on the Roubaix and finally finding the HTC Di2's just released I had to have it. Dogma on the other hand has been in the works the past month - prior to thinking about the Roubaix. Loving the ride quality of the SL3 Roubaix and Di2 is well - Di2. Both bikes should compliment each other .....


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

BrianVarick said:


> So you just received an SL3 and you have a Dogma on the way? Why is that? Trying to burn through some money as quickly as possible?


"Dammit....this Corvette ZR1 isnt good enough....get me a Ferrari!!!"

LOL....Good for him!


----------



## Cycleyes (Jun 14, 2011)

First Off that bike is awesome - over the top and way more than my budget can support - but still awesome. I was not crazy about any of the color options for the S-Works bikes in 2011 although the matt finish was my favorite. They nailed it with the HTC scheme and now I have to have one.

Ok - not trying to hijack the thread but it looks like the OP has recently done the research that I'm trying to do now. I'm in the market for either a Tarmac SL3 S-Works or SL3 S-Works Roubiax. Probably just the frame as I have a full record 11 (Not SR11) from an old kit and other misc parts that I'd put on the S-Works frame. I'm torn between the Tarmac and the Roubiax. From what I have read and heard from my LBS and even Specialized at the demo days is that the 2011 Roubaix shares many if not all of the rigidity of the SL3 Tarmac. Quote from the Specialized rep was that for 2011 the S-Works Roubaix is basically a 2011 S-Works Tarmac with Zertz and a one or two MM (may be off by a MM or ...) longer head tube. It seems like a no brainer to go with the Roubiax if you are not actually racing and even then I'm not confident the difference at my level would matter.


----------



## Pete N (Jun 14, 2011)

I have to say that you've completely inspired me to go with this colour. I was struggling to decide between the black or red and White model but this is by far the best colour. Now that there is a picture(yours) of a complete bike I knew it was the one for me.
It comes as frameset only in the UK but I will be building it up fairly close to the standard model, standard Dura Ace for me though, it gets even more expensive otherwise but if I could afford it I would. I can't wait, should be ready in a couple of weeks.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Cycle - I was able to put a few hours on both the S-Works SL3 2011 Tarmac and Roubaix prior to pulling the trigger on the one you see above. The Tamac had SRAM while the Roubaix was full DuraAce I had them swap the wheels over to minimize the variables. I road everything from some short 18+ percent grade hills to 15 mile 7% grade hills during my test rides. On the climbing front I found them both to be very stiff (comparing stiffness to my RXR, Prince etc...) with better effort out of the seat on the Tarmac than the Roubaix. Roubaix was fine out of the seat but not quite as good as the Tarmac. Just the opposite for in the seat climbing as I found the Roubaix rewarded you more by staying seated while I felt I got more out of the steep sections standing up on the Tarmac. Descending was precise on both with the Tarmac feeling a bit more precise to the point some may call it twitchy. The Tarmac reminds me of descending on the Prince which I find to be less confidence inspiring to the edge of being twitchy. One of the things that sold me on the Roubaix was it's confidence inspiring descending - even in what would be considered technical descents. You can get your bars just about as low as you can with a Tarmac. I flipped the stem and went with -18 on the stem and so far so good.

In any event I could not find any reason to go with the Tarmac over the Roubaix for the type of riding I do (see no racing) and overall felt the Roubaix was a bit more comfortable (zertz - possibly) and the smile on my face going down-hill sealed the deal. Oh - and I was set on a Di2 factory installed Kit - and so far Specialized only offers this on it's Roubaix Di2. HTC Kit looks good in Pic's but if you have a chance to see it in person in all of it's "MATT"NESS" it's something else.



Cycleyes said:


> First Off that bike is awesome - over the top and way more than my budget can support - but still awesome. I was not crazy about any of the color options for the S-Works bikes in 2011 although the matt finish was my favorite. They nailed it with the HTC scheme and now I have to have one.
> 
> Ok - not trying to hijack the thread but it looks like the OP has recently done the research that I'm trying to do now. I'm in the market for either a Tarmac SL3 S-Works or SL3 S-Works Roubiax. Probably just the frame as I have a full record 11 (Not SR11) from an old kit and other misc parts that I'd put on the S-Works frame. I'm torn between the Tarmac and the Roubiax. From what I have read and heard from my LBS and even Specialized at the demo days is that the 2011 Roubaix shares many if not all of the rigidity of the SL3 Tarmac. Quote from the Specialized rep was that for 2011 the S-Works Roubaix is basically a 2011 S-Works Tarmac with Zertz and a one or two MM (may be off by a MM or ...) longer head tube. It seems like a no brainer to go with the Roubiax if you are not actually racing and even then I'm not confident the difference at my level would matter.


----------



## Cycleyes (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Terrain for the detailed response. I finally found a shop that has the 2011 S-Works Tarmac and another shop that has the S-Works Roubaix. I plan to head out this weekend and ride both back to back so I can hurry up and get the bike already!

Pete - Look forward to seeing pictures of your build! I am going to check this weekend with the LBS's to see if they can order the HTC bike in either Frame or built full DuraAce. I agree that after seeing Terrain's HTC it's by far the best color combo and now I have a burning hole in my pocket :cryin:


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Pete N said:


> I have to say that you've completely inspired me to go with this colour. I was struggling to decide between the black or red and White model but this is by far the best colour. Now that there is a picture(yours) of a complete bike I knew it was the one for me.
> It comes as frameset only in the UK but I will be building it up fairly close to the standard model, standard Dura Ace for me though, it gets even more expensive otherwise but if I could afford it I would. I can't wait, should be ready in a couple of weeks.


Pete - be sure to let us know how the build comes out. In the USA or at least with the LBS's that I checked with they could not order just the HTC Roubaix frames.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Cycle,

So how did your test rides pan out?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

HTC men's and women's teams are riding Tarmac Di2 specific frames in HTC colors. Pics all over the net. They look really nice!

Sorry about small pic:


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice. Are these modified SL3's made to route Di2 (like the Roubaix Di2) or are they using Di2 on stock SL3 frames (Can't tell by the Pic)? I saw a few of HTC Tarmac's at the TOC Stage 4 and thought they were straight DuraAce.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

My guess is that Specialized ran a special batch of SL3 frames in the HTC colors for delivery to the team (this would be standard practice). I looked at some pics and they don't have the regular cable stops and have special wire entry/exit points for Di2. I guess this could be done using the regular mold. I don't think it is the same routing as the consumer Roubaix Di2 as the entry point looks different, and doesn't appear to be on both sides of the frame. We've seen these sort of mods before - for example, whether the rear brake cable is routed on the left or on the right. These HTC team bikes aren't SL4 prototypes IMO. 

The HTC-themed Tarmac consumer bikes are presumably simply the stock SL3 bikes in the HTC colors.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It looks similar to the Calfee Di2 mod discussed here.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

ukbloke - makes sense. Is it still in the cards that TDF riders will be on SL4's?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

terrain said:


> ukbloke - makes sense. Is it still in the cards that TDF riders will be on SL4's?


Dunno. I have no inside knowledge, just enjoy reading between the lines! But Ultegra Di2 has been announced now, meaning that Specialized has to have a neat and tidy Di2 solution for 2012 Tarmac, probably at Pro and S-Works level. I suppose they could mod the existing SL3 builds for Di2 for 2012, but it still makes more sense to use the same Di2 approach as for the Roubaix and use that excuse to bump up to SL4. We'll know soon enough.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

terrain said:


> Nice. Are these modified SL3's made to route Di2


There is an almost full page pic of one at the Tour of Oman on page 148 of the Cycle Sport TdF guide. It uses the same dropout as the Roubaix and the RD cable comes out the same way.
It looks like they were specifically made for Di2.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Do we know if HTC used these in the toc?


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

terrain said:


> Do we know if HTC used these in the toc?


I believe they only ride Roubaix's at Paris-Roubaix and maybe on the cobbles at the Tour (if there are any) I only saw Venges and Tarmacs at ToC. No reason for them ride a "comfort" bike on regular roads.


----------



## LeeBradySL2 (Oct 8, 2010)

Very Nice!!


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

mtrider05 said:


> I believe they only ride Roubaix's at Paris-Roubaix and maybe on the cobbles at the Tour (if there are any) I only saw Venges and Tarmacs at ToC. No reason for them ride a "comfort" bike on regular roads.


Yes - I would not expect them to ride Roubaix's on this year's TOC route.

I was asking if anyone saw the Di2 Tarmac's at the TOC -- At the bottom of stage 4 I saw two HTC Tarmac's but they were Dura-Ace not Di2. At the Top of Sierra I did not get a good look at the HTC riders as they ripped past to notice. It is rumored that at the TDF we will see Tarmac SL4's -- so the obvious question is are the HTC Di2 Tarmac's One Off's or pre-production SL4's.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

terrain said:


> so the obvious question is are the HTC Di2 Tarmac's One Off's or pre-production SL4's.


From what I've seen I believe they are one-off's, and are the same as the ones they had back in February.


----------



## kleinmantra (Jun 20, 2011)

very cool


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Too bad this bike might be outdated by the end of the year with HTC not recommitting to their sponsorship.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

2Slo4U said:


> Too bad this bike might be outdated by the end of the year with HTC not recommitting to their sponsorship.


Yup, that's always a risk with the team bikes. Good color schemes will stand the test of time regardless of sponsorship changes. I still really like the blue USPS Trek bikes from a decade ago.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

BrianVarick said:


> So you just received an SL3 and you have a Dogma on the way?


uh, he's got a lot of money and he wanted them? if i had the coin, buying whatever i like would be high on my to do list.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

*No Worries - Love the Paint Scheme - Not so much HighRoad Logo*

No Worries about the High Road Logo or the Shimano Logo. Most of the Tarmac HTC bikes that I saw had both the High Road and Shimano stickers - Cleared so they were permanent. I spoke to the Spec rep before ordering my Di2 from Spec's Utah warehouse and he assured me that my Di2 HTC bike would have removable stickers/no CLEAR over the top. He said they did this on purpose figuring that folks spending 10K might want the option of removing the Team Brand. 

In any event I still love the Scheme's Color's - I'm fine with the HighRoad logo for now knowing that I can remove it at any time.






ukbloke said:


> Yup, that's always a risk with the team bikes. Good color schemes will stand the test of time regardless of sponsorship changes. I still really like the blue USPS Trek bikes from a decade ago.


----------



## knobster368 (Aug 29, 2009)

Love your bike!


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

Great looking bike and thanks for taking the time to give us your feedback. I have a Cervelo R3sl and am dieing to get another bike with Di2. Right now the Dogma and Roubaix are my top choices.


----------



## MinnBobber (May 21, 2009)

Sweet ride.Thanks for pics and review of the bike and Di2.
Please, more reviews onthe bike and Di2 as you have more time on the bike.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Michael15 said:


> Great looking bike and thanks for taking the time to give us your feedback. I have a Cervelo R3sl and am dieing to get another bike with Di2. Right now the Dogma and Roubaix are my top choices.


The new Dogma 2 Di2 frames are going to be nice. I picked up my 2011 Dogma a few weeks back and every time I ride it I wish it had Di2 instead of SR11. Not saying there is anything wrong with SR11 but Di2 is just so good! Dogma/Roubaix - different Geo/Ride but if I had to pick one it would be the 2011 SL3 Roubaix.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

MinnBobber said:


> Sweet ride.Thanks for pics and review of the bike and Di2.
> Please, more reviews onthe bike and Di2 as you have more time on the bike.


There is no question that Di2 has made my "What bike to ride Today" decision more difficult. Pair that with the SL3 Roubaix and to be honest it's difficult to "NOT PICK" the Roubaix Di2 bike every time. 

2011 Sl3 Roubaix - the more miles I put on this bike the more I like it. This was my first Roubaix and really first non race geo bike. Other rides, 11 RXR, Prince, 11 Dogma, 10 SuperSix with SRED (Hated SRED BTW), 10 Look 566 (retired). Sure the Roubaix is not as stiff as my RXR but it makes up for it in descending, long distance riding and overall comfort. IMO Specialized nailed it with the 11 Sl3 Roubaix - as stiff as most want/need and as compliant as most want/dream.

My Ultra 2's have been sitting around for a month but now that my Ti cassettes arrived I had plans to ride them on my RXR tomorrow BUT tomorrow morning when considering my 75+ mile route Di2 and the Roubaix may again win out...


----------



## Dogo X (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh man I just bought the 2011 frame set I'm going to regret it...hope not


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Dogo X said:


> Oh man I just bought the 2011 frame set I'm going to regret it...hope not


2011 - SL3 - or - ?

No changes for 2012 for the Roubaix SL3 -- not sure why any regrets unless you like a 2012 color better....


----------



## Cycleyes (Jun 14, 2011)

Terrain - When you picked up your Di2 did you happen to inquire about just the frame set? I have been unable to find one and am now wondering if it is only available in the Di2 package?


----------



## Pete N (Jun 14, 2011)

They sell it as just a frameset in the UK, I built mine up about a month ago.
Amazing ride and best colour scheme out there IMHO. It gets some looks and comments everywhere I take it. 
If you know anyone coming over to the UK it could be an option as I guess the shipping costs to the US would be too great if a shop were willing to send it. Good luck


----------



## Saved (Jul 20, 2011)

*What to buy*

I'm looking to buy a 2011 Roubaix SL2 comp Rival or Tarmac Comp Rival. I realize these models are inferior to what is being discussed but was hoping for some feedback.

I test rode the Roubaix yesterday and fell in love with it. Is there that big of a difference w/ the set up once you are on them? Is the Roubaix that much more comfortable? Is the Tarmac that much faster?

I don't race and don't plan to, I ride about 200 miles a week and want a bike I will be happy with for the next 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Saved (Jul 20, 2011)

*What to buy*

I'm looking to buy a 2011 Roubaix SL2 comp Rival or Tarmac Comp Rival. I realize these models are inferior to what is being discussed but was hoping for some feedback.

I test rode the Roubaix yesterday and fell in love with it. Is there that big of a difference w/ the set up once you are on them? Is the Roubaix that much more comfortable? Is the Tarmac that much faster?

I don't race and don't plan to, I ride about 200 miles a week and want a bike I will be happy with for the next 5 or 6 years.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Saved -

I suggest that if possible you ride the Roubaix back to back with the Tarmac in the level (Comp Rival) that you are looking to purchase. You may notice several things that can be changed such as a more upright riding position on the Roubaix (see flip stem, spacers etc... to get close to Tarmac). The Zertz does make the Roubaix more comfortable under various road conditions - it may take a bit away from riders who need Ultra Stiff (SL3 Roubaix comes as close as you can get to STIFF yet Comfortable) but based on what you stated it should fit the bill. I have several "Tarmac" geometry bikes and while they are a bit more nimble around corners they lack the stable/planted feeling the Roubaix gives me on descents.


----------



## Saved (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Terrain..do you think it would be worth the upgrade to the SL3?


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

If you can get a "GREAT" deal on a SL3 then perhaps. At this point in the year with 2012's coming out you may be able to get such a deal if you shop around. The last Roubaix I road was back in 08/09 -- first ride on the 2011 was "WOW". See if you can test ride a SL3 - back to back would be ideal to compare the frames. Problem will be trying to tell the difference between the frame set and various components on the SL3 equipped bike vs the Pro, Comp etc... Wheels being one of the bigger differences in feel/performance etc... 

If you can swing the Sl3 and you plan to keep this frame set/bike for years to come I think you would be hard pressed to find anything better for the price.


----------



## Cycleyes (Jun 14, 2011)

Go with the SL3.


----------



## Saved (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks cycles, for what reasons do you think that is the choice?


----------



## Cycleyes (Jun 14, 2011)

I had the opportunity to ride both in the past month and if you can afford the price difference the SL3 is the way to go. It may be hard to tell the difference due to the different builds but I had the shop put the same wheels on both bikes which helped a bit. The SL3 frame just felt better, more responsive on climbs, especially out of the seat. You may not be like me but I know that if I buy anything less than the S-Works SL3 I'll regret it later. I was trying to find the HTC SL3 but it appears this is not available as a frame set in the USA. If I can find a good deal on a 2011 I'm going to pull the trigger.


----------



## nyzer80 (Jul 21, 2009)

Terrain -

I love the color scheme of your bike (less crazy about the logos but happy to hear they can be removed). Question: Is the entire bike in "matte" including the white sections? Is so, any trouble keeping the white sections clean? I've heard that dirt tends to "rub in" on matte white instead of "wiping off". Thanks.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

terrain said:


> Thought I had a full on frontal with the first post - but low and behold I did not. Looks like the wheather may just behave just long enough to get out Today.


Beautiful!

I removed the warning label from my seat post on my SL2 S-works; what does that one say?

I also think there was a label on the fork which I also removed, something about cyling being inherently dangerous? Or maybe, that was somewhere else.

At any rate, that's a spectacular bike. I'm glad you're enjoying it. I don't know if you're going back to the Zipps, but to me the DA tubeless seems like the better option. The bike must be smooth...

BTW, what iteration of the Roubaix did you ride previously? I'm pretty satisfied with mine with box section rims and 28c tires so the SL3 must be incredible.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

nyzer80 said:


> Terrain -
> 
> I love the color scheme of your bike (less crazy about the logos but happy to hear they can be removed). Question: Is the entire bike in "matte" including the white sections? Is so, *any trouble keeping the white sections clean?* I've heard that dirt tends to "rub in" on matte white instead of "wiping off". Thanks.


I had an S-works in matte white/black/gray. The matte white definitely needs to be wiped down more regularly to keep it looking clean. Just holding the frame with hands that are not perfectly cleaned will give the white a "dirty" white look. I liked the looks of the matte white, but definitely takes a little more TLC.


----------



## 1jmt (Oct 16, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> I had an S-works in matte white/black/gray. The matte white definitely needs to be wiped down more regularly to keep it looking clean. Just holding the frame with hands that are not perfectly cleaned will give the white a "dirty" white look. I liked the looks of the matte white, but definitely takes a little more TLC.


I also had a 2010 S-Works Tarmac. It was all matte red, black and white. Very hard to keep it clean especially the white. I solved the problem by waxing the entire frame with car wax. The wax did not turn the matte to gloss however, It sealed the surface and no longer got dirty.


----------



## Buckeye Nation (Jun 14, 2011)

nyzer80 said:


> Terrain -
> 
> I love the color scheme of your bike (less crazy about the logos but happy to hear they can be removed). Question: Is the entire bike in "matte" including the white sections? Is so, any trouble keeping the white sections clean? I've heard that dirt tends to "rub in" on matte white instead of "wiping off". Thanks.


Hey Terrain, I have the 2011 S-Works HTC frame and yes, all three colors are matte - and are continually dirty. Every few rides I wipe it down with a microfiber cloth and some Simple Green and that seems to work the best for me. 

Using a MF cloth pulls dirt off the white, and doesn't just push it around, I can assure you...

Cheers,
BN


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

IMO the Matte finish is worth the extra effort to keep clean. The white part as others have said takes a bit more work but Honda Polish works like a dream - Have not tried Simple Green but will pick up some and try next go-around.

Buckeye - Did you buy a complete bike or Frame/fork?


----------



## Buckeye Nation (Jun 14, 2011)

terrain said:


> IMO the Matte finish is worth the extra effort to keep clean. The white part as others have said takes a bit more work but Honda Polish works like a dream - Have not tried Simple Green but will pick up some and try next go-around.
> 
> Buckeye - Did you buy a complete bike or Frame/fork?


Simple green and a reasonable quality microfiber cloth is all you need to keep the matte finish solid on this bike. After I clean it with SG, I rinse the cloth out in Dawn to strip out the grease /grime, then a rinse few times in clean water and a final wipe down.

Works great.

I had the bike built - so it has the HTC frame, and DA components sans the brakes and rear casette which are Ultegra. Roval Fusee SL 25 wheels with S-Works tires. The bar is a Zipp Carbon Contour SL.

So far, a great bike for me.

Cheers,
BN


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Are you in the USA - another member - CycleE was trying to find just the frame in the USA but was unable.

Used Simple Green on the HTC (White part's) - worked Great.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

that's a sweeeeet bike. Probably going to pick up a 2010 tarmac expert sl and adding zipp 303, maybe 404 in a couple of weeks.


----------

